# Rest in Peace Cierny



## hallix

Cierny died a little before 5 this morning. She was 5 3/4 months old. She was diagnosed with parvo yesterday morning, but was very alert still. We thought we had caught it early and everyone was confident she'd pull through no problem. We got her on fluids immediatley and she seemed to start improving, but she went downhill fast a little after 3. What little time I had with my Chia-pet was precious and I am going to miss her sooo much. She gave me so much love.


----------



## Jax08

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brisco_dog

so sorry for you loss...


----------



## Loneforce

man that sux  sorry for your loss


----------



## robinhuerta

I am so very sorry.....such a pretty girl.


----------



## mycobraracr

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lucy Dog

wow... so young. I remember seeing some of your posts and thinking how unique your pup looked. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Stosh

Oh no, I'm so sorry. What a tragic loss


----------



## Courtney

This is tragic...a baby. I am so sorry


----------



## Danielle609

I am so sorry. I have followed many of your posts. I can't imagine, you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Geeheim

I can't even imagine what you are going through right now.

So sorry for your loss! =(

RIP Cierny


----------



## Verivus

So sorry for your loss. She was too young.


----------



## Emoore

Wow, I'm in shock. What a horrible and tragic loss. At that age you think you're safe from Parvo. I am so very sorry.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

....Wow, I'm completely out of words to say.....

I'm so so so sorry for your loss. So young, so beautiful. Sending lots of hugs, thoughts and prayers out to you!

RIP Cierny.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine. We are losing too many young dogs lately... My condolences for you and your family in this difficult time:halogsd::rip:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh, no. I am so sorry, that is just too sad.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Haley,

Again, I am so sorry for your loss, Cierny was so special and was so full of life. This is so heartbreaking to hear. I had a massive head ache after reading your email, I know the pain you're in right now. I am crying with you.

I have been thinking about you all day. ((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## hallix

Thank you all...


----------



## Teufel Hunde

Haley, I just want to send my condolences again and offer any support I can. It was heartbreaking news to wake up to this morning. It's never easy to hear about "family" passing on. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of your little girl Cierny. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you. Run free little Cierny. 
Maggi


----------



## mtmarabianz

How Tragic, I am sooooooo Very Sorry,

You are in my Thoughts & Prayers


----------



## Betty

I am so very sorry, I hope for you the peace one day soon when you can remember your girl with a sad smile on your face and less tears in your heart.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

What a shock. I just saw the pics you posted of her the other day...couldn't help but take notice of her she was a striking girl. I am so sorry. Can I ask what part of Texas you are in? Curious to know if there is an outbreak in the area.


----------



## Zisso

When I read the title of this thread my heart fell hard. I have always thought Cierny was such a beautiful girl, even if I never commented before. I am in shock as I am sure you are too. 

Sending prayers and hugsss. Hoping you can find some kind of peace soon. 

RIP sweet Cierny


----------



## hallix

just south of DFW


----------



## onyx'girl

Zisso said:


> When I read the title of this thread my heart fell hard. I have always thought Cierny was such a beautiful girl, even if I never commented before. I am in shock as I am sure you are too.
> 
> Sending prayers and hugsss. Hoping you can find some kind of peace soon.
> 
> RIP sweet Cierny


Same for me, I had to do a doubletake on the thread title. So very sorry for you. Run free Cierny...baby angel. :halogsd:


----------



## idahospud49

Oh goodness. I am so sorry!! I too hoped that somehow I misunderstood the title and who it was about!


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Oh, I'm so sorry to read that you lost such a beautiful girl. 

Peace.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very very sorry, she was so young


----------



## Emoore

GSDAlphaMom said:


> What a shock. I just saw the pics you posted of her the other day...couldn't help but take notice of her she was a striking girl. I am so sorry. Can I ask what part of Texas you are in? Curious to know if there is an outbreak in the area.


There might be. The Starbucks barista I talk to nearly every morning was telling me today that she adopted a 10-month old shelter dog and now he has Parvo. She's in McKinney area.


----------



## Guardyan

How devastating - I am so sorry for your loss. Wishing you peace and sending you hugs at this tragic time.


----------



## jprice103

I am SO sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine how devastating this must be for you! My heart and prayers go out to you!


----------



## asja

How shocking and tragic to lose a puppy so young. 

I'm so sorry. Best wishes.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Haley,

Oh my! I'm in shock...... I'm so so very sorry about Cierny. Sending hugs . I can't believe this happens so quickly. My heart breaks for you, I was crying after I got your email. Rest in peace baby girl. I'm gonna miss that fuzzy face. Let me know if you need thing or if you just need to talk.


----------



## PaddyD

Very sad to hear of the loss of your little girl.


----------



## Lakl

So sorry for your loss...:teary::teary:


----------



## Freestep

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a pretty girl. How heartbreaking to lose her so young. It's a harsh reminder that the vaccine is not 100% effective.  You do everything right, and by the end of the vaccine series, you think everything's all safe... not fair.


----------



## ponyfarm

Sorry!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Oh no! I can't even imagine. I'm so in love with my 5 month old girl, the thought of losing her horrifies me. My condolences to you and your family.

Was she sick for long? It seems so fast--I always think that an older puppy/dog would have a better chance of fighting it.


----------



## robk

Oh My!! This is such a tragic loss...I am so Sorry! I have sort of followed your posts on Cierny from the beginning because I admire Capri so much. You have my deepest condolences.:rip:


----------



## hallix

She wasn't sick long. She didn't even start acing really 'off' until Friday night. Saturday morning she was throwing up more, so we took her in to the vet. Got her on fluids, and she was a strong little bugger too so we all thought she'd definately fight it off. But it got to her. I think it was the fever that made it so hard for her to fight it. It was HARD to get it down and keep it down. I am happy though that she didn't seem TOO sick for very long.


----------



## KodySaber

Hi:
Sorry to hear about your loss, we lost our beautiful shepherd Kody Friday morning. He passed away in his sleep.


----------



## CeCe

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Cierny. I've known dogs that have passed after suffering for weeks from parvo so I'm glad she didn't suffer too long. May she rest in peace.


----------



## LukasGSD

She really just took a turn for the worse within an hour. We were up and down all night, though I pretty much stayed awake with her until 4 am when she really just didn't want to move. I really wish there was more we could have done for her at the time. ;-;

Not that I blame him, but Jaxon seemed a little bummed out this morning. 











RIP Pretty Cierny.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Jaxson looks so sad. I bet he knows she in a better place though. I can see in his eyes he misses his baby sister.


----------



## Loneforce

Make sure you hug poor jaxon everyday. its tough on the other critters too when you lose a family member


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I don't have anything to say here that doesn't contain lots of ^%$&. Total disbelief; fine to gone in a day! So full of life from the day she was born. Shocking and horrifying. I am putting together some of my favorite pics and video of her and will get around to posting it soon. I wasn't even super worried about her at her age and size when Haley told me she tested positive. I have pulled much younger, totally unvaccinated puppies through parvo. I was so unprepared for this. Haley, we are all thinking of you. :hugs:

I know people say this about any animal that passes away, but truly, she was SO special. It was so obvious from Day 1. Had Haley not had plans to breed eventually, I would never have let her go and would've kept her myself. She was fantastic, and she knew it. 

R.I.P., sweet wild girl. We all love you and you will NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## GatorDog

vom Eisenherz said:


> I don't have anything to say here that doesn't contain lots of ^%$&. Total disbelief; fine to gone in a day! So full of life from the day she was born. Shocking and horrifying. I am putting together some of my favorite pics and video of her and will get around to posting it soon. I wasn't even super worried about her at her age and size when Haley told me she tested positive. I have pulled much younger, totally unvaccinated puppies through parvo. I was so unprepared for this. Haley, we are all thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> I know people say this about any animal that passes away, but truly, she was SO special. It was so obvious from Day 1. Had Haley not had plans to breed eventually, I would never have let her go and would've kept her myself. She was fantastic, and she knew it.
> 
> R.I.P., sweet wild girl. We all love you and you will NEVER be forgotten.



Perfectly stated.

I know that there isn't really anything that anyone can say to make you feel better right now, but I thought that you should know that even though I've never met you or your pup, my heart broke for you when I read this post today. I'm glad that she didn't suffer long, and that she had you to love her in her short life.


----------



## NancyJ

I am so so sorry for your lost. I lost a young one years ago and the hurt is a special kind of deep. I am glad that if she was going to die, her suffering was not prolonged.


----------



## Karin

Oh no! I'm so sorry. What a beautiful and sweet looking dog she was.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Oh my gosh... this is so terrible. I am so sorry... :'(


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am so very very sorry.. I follow your journey on PDB and can't believe this...


----------



## OzzyGSD

I am so sorry for your loss Haley.


----------



## onyx'girl

vom Eisenherz said:


> I don't have anything to say here that doesn't contain lots of ^%$&. Total disbelief; fine to gone in a day! So full of life from the day she was born. Shocking and horrifying. I am putting together some of my favorite pics and video of her and will get around to posting it soon. I wasn't even super worried about her at her age and size when Haley told me she tested positive. I have pulled much younger, totally unvaccinated puppies through parvo. I was so unprepared for this. Haley, we are all thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> I know people say this about any animal that passes away, but truly, she was SO special. It was so obvious from Day 1. Had Haley not had plans to breed eventually, I would never have let her go and would've kept her myself. She was fantastic, and she knew it.
> 
> R.I.P., sweet wild girl. We all love you and you will NEVER be forgotten.


I'm sure, as her breeder you are in as much pain as Haley. So unfair. The Bridge is now blessed with another beauty.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Thank you Jane. I am of course, devastated, however, I have the blessing of distance. I have been in Haley's shoes and it's not a good place. In this situation, I can sit back and say I gave her the best possible start, the best possible home, and she was loved as much as possible. If I were the one holding her as she was going downhill, I'd be asking myself a hundred questions and second-guessing every action, so no, I don't think my pain is as great as Haley's.

Haley is the one with the hole in her daily life; my pain is more of a general sadness and shock than the horrible stabbing of losing a young pup suddenly. As I said, I have been where Haley is and this is not the same, though I appreciate your thoughts, as this has been a horrible day for me as well. I am a terrible breeder; I get so attached to them. I feel like they're all still "mine." I can pick out who's who in day old photos. I analyze and over-analyze and don't stop loving them just because they've boarded a plane. But though they occupy my thoughts and heart, they are not in my home, and thus, I don't have that sudden loss. 

This immensely sucks, but Haley is the one who needs our support right now.


----------



## poohbearsdad

Sorry for your tragic loss.  Just barely started life ...

Rest peacefully Cierny.


----------



## millie12

I am soo sorry for your loss. I can not even begin to imagine....
And to vom Eisenherz, as her breeder, I am also sorry for your loss. 
How tragic.

RIP Cierny.


----------



## LaRen616

Oh my goodness. I am so very very sorry for your loss. How heart breaking. 

She was such a beautiful baby!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so sorry for your loss. Parvo is a horrible disease.  And no, 5 months old puppies are just as in danger as an 8 or 9 week old.

As breeders, we try to tell our puppy buyers about the dangers of going to places like Petsmarts and high dog traffic areas. We tell them to never put their puppies down at the vet's office and even when putting them on the exam table to ask for a clean towel to put on the table first! Trust me, everyone at our vet's office think we are freaks! But we don't care, our puppies' health comes first. We have gotten pretty nasty looks from Techs that were "screamed" at when they tried to open the crate and let our puppies out without even asking if it was ok.

This sucks! I'm sorry for the owner and breeder.


----------



## Mary&Stella

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LARHAGE

Very sorry to read this, it's a tragedy when any dog dies from Parvo, but especially such a beautiful young puppy, I am so sorry for you.


----------



## msvette2u

I am so very sorry for your loss. Parvo is a horrible disease and despite the high survival rates (80% when treated early) it still kills. 
It sounds as though what got Cierny was quite possibly the secondary bacterial infection - sepsis is very hard to overcome 

I don't know as it helps at all but one of our vets had a theory (and maybe she'd picked it up in vet school, I forget and she's out on maternity leave now) that when older pups get it (past 5-6 mos.) they are actually sicker because quite possibly they were missing an immune system component. I just don't remember if it was a study or her own feelings on it.




GSDBESTK9 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Parvo is a horrible disease.  And no, 5 months old puppies are just as in danger as an 8 or 9 week old.
> 
> As breeders, we try to tell our puppy buyers about the dangers of going to places like Petsmarts and high dog traffic areas. We tell them to never put their puppies down at the vet's office and even when putting them on the exam table to ask for a clean towel to put on the table first! Trust me, everyone at our vet's office think we are freaks! But we don't care, our puppies' health comes first. We have gotten pretty nasty looks from Techs that were "screamed" at when they tried to open the crate and let our puppies out without even asking if it was ok.
> 
> This sucks! I'm sorry for the owner and breeder.


----------



## mahhi22

When I saw the title of the thread I thought, “That can’t be the beautiful puppy Cierny.” Even w that unique name I was so shocked to discover it was. I’m sorry for your loss & heartbreak.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Missing an immune system component?  

I think it's false security from vaccines that don't work. Let's face it; parvo vaccines, 90% of the time, are given too early to do a bit of good anyway, if we are going off the assumption that they work (which I'm not). If anything, they confuse the immune system, while the mother's antibodies fight it. I think it "tricks" their bodies into THINKING it's got it covered, so to speak, and it doesn't. Like most viruses, it constantly mutates and when a pup who has been vaccinated for it happens to come down with it, it seems to overwhelm them so fast. In unvaccinated pups, they're quite ill for many days, often. Vaccines are hugely taxing on the immune system, especially in a growing puppy. 

Let's not forget that parvo is NOT A NATURAL disease; it is man-made from a VACCINE gone wrong! Thus, I don't see how an immune-system component must be missing for a vaccinated pup to succumb to parvo. It's a superbug, so to speak. Any number of things can weaken the immune system enough for something like that to take hold. Keep in mind, TEETHING is going on during this time, which is also a big stress on the body. 

Instead of it being a "flu" type illness, mass-vaccination has led to the creation of an epidemic that seems to be getting stronger all the time. There is a lot of literature on it, particularly in different parts of Europe that is quite fascinating. I don't, however, see where this thread is the place for it and think that theories on parvo puppies would be more appropriately directed to a health topic forum, not a memorial thread. JMO. I won't post any more "ideas" about "what could have happened" in this thread. 

This is about the loss of a wonderful puppy, not parvo theories.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cierny, she was taken away too soon. Run free beautiful girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## carmspack

I will donate to a local shelter in Cierny's name.
so sorry - 
Carmen


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Wow. Took reading a few posts to sink in as this is so sad. 

I'm very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Good point...some questions were raised about parvo, vaccines and some problems with parvo (new strain?) in TX recently...in this Health forum thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/175717-neopar-vaccine.html




vom Eisenherz said:


> <snipped>
> Instead of it being a "flu" type illness, mass-vaccination has led to the creation of an epidemic that seems to be getting stronger all the time. There is a lot of literature on it, particularly in different parts of Europe that is quite fascinating. I don't, however, see where this thread is the place for it and think that theories on parvo puppies would be more appropriately directed to a health topic forum, not a memorial thread. JMO. I won't post any more "ideas" about "what could have happened" in this thread.
> 
> This is about the loss of a wonderful puppy, not parvo theories.


----------



## Dylan

This little puppy was never vaccinated against parvo? Why? 

Breeders and owners might want to follow the advice given by the leading canine vac authority, Jean Dodds. Her recommended vac schedule and explanation of why timing is so important can be found by googling hemopet and surfing that site. 

Some dogs will never need vacs, but you will not know that unless they are titered annually. Assuming there is a protective level of immunity in an unvaccinated dog can lead to a tragedy like this one.


----------



## Konotashi

Poor baby, poor you. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cheerful1

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

Dylan, you might want to check your facts before making comments about a member's dead puppy. 

As if it's any of your business, Cierny was vaccinated. I'm sure Haley appreciates your kind sentiment nonetheless.


----------



## bocron

Dylan said:


> This little puppy was never vaccinated against parvo? Why?
> 
> Breeders and owners might want to follow the advice given by the leading canine vac authority, Jean Dodds. Her recommended vac schedule and explanation of why timing is so important can be found by googling hemopet and surfing that site.
> 
> Some dogs will never need vacs, but you will not know that unless they are titered annually. Assuming there is a protective level of immunity in an unvaccinated dog can lead to a tragedy like this one.


However did you deduce that the pup had never been vaccinated from this thread? 

I'm so sorry to hear about Cierny. I, too, lost an older pup to parvo years ago. He had been vaccinated (although he had a reaction at one point, but who knows to which part of the multi-vac) and went very quickly, just like Cierny. It is so heartbreaking and really does shock you when it is so fast. Just know that you were a wonderful guardian for her, even for the short time you had her I'm sure you gave each other much love and joy. 
Her breeder has taken some solace in knowing that she had found the best possible home for her in you, so keep that in mind as you grieve. I hope you can look back at her time with you with a smile very soon.


----------



## Dylan

I asked if she was vaccinated. Notice the ?.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

She was vaccinated.
Just remember this is a memorial thread for Cierny *please*.


----------



## Dylan

vom Eisenherz said:


> Dylan, you might want to check your facts before making comments about a member's dead puppy.
> 
> As if it's any of your business, Cierny was vaccinated. I'm sure Haley appreciates your kind sentiment nonetheless.


___________________________________________________________

Is this your post from another board? If not, I apologize. If so, then you may want to try to stop it from being circulated on the net if you don't want to be asked that question. And, again, it was a question.



" I don't vaccinate and don't take them to any "dog places" until they are older. Plenty of vaccinated dogs get parvo. If the shot worked, parvo would be on the decline, not sharply on the rise as it is, constantly mutating and growing stronger all the time, it seems. Check a titer if you are concerned. I see no reason to take a dog to Petsmart, ever."


----------



## Konotashi

Whether she was vaccinated or not, it's a tragedy, nonetheless. 
Stop throwing out accusations and assumptions - I'm sure that's the last thing anyone wants right now.


----------



## Dylan

Of course it's a tragedy. As always in the GSD interent world, losing dogs of all ages generates a general feeling of sorrow for all involved. It is especially heartbreaking when it's a puppy.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I'll make this really simple, Dylan. Cierny wasn't my puppy. She was Haley's. She was vaccinated. She died. 

When* my* puppy dies of parvo, you can lecture me, ok? But leave your judgment and assumptions out of Cierny's and Haley's memorial thread. If you have a problem with _me_ and _my vaccination protocol_, start a new thread. I don't think anyone can disagree that to quote me on vaccination from another forum in THIS thread was extremely inappropriate and quite callous. 

I honestly think you owe Haley an apology. Had she not been vaccinated, would she missed any less? Would your comments bring her back or help Haley deal with her death? Ask yourself those questions before posting on a thread like this. 

Sorry if I appear to take this personally- **** right I do. I loved that dog.


----------



## KSdogowner

Oh my gosh, I am so very sorry to hear. What a tragedy...such a young one. So, so sorry


----------



## hallix

Dylan said:


> This little puppy was never vaccinated against parvo? Why?
> 
> Breeders and owners might want to follow the advice given by the leading canine vac authority, Jean Dodds. Her recommended vac schedule and explanation of why timing is so important can be found by googling hemopet and surfing that site.
> 
> Some dogs will never need vacs, but you will not know that unless they are titered annually. Assuming there is a protective level of immunity in an unvaccinated dog can lead to a tragedy like this one.


 
Dylan, I think most people are questioning, because you're question about if she was vaccinated or not came across as rhetorical. In answer, which was stated earlier in this thread, she WAS vaccinated. It sucks. Seems like there's a strain going around hitting older dogs from what I'm hearing lately. There was one like it a few years ago that was hitting and killing nearly year old dogs in a day. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and condolences. It is appreciated so much! I'm still expecting her to be screaming to be let out of her kennel when I get home from work or be sleeping by my feet. I think I've been in a kind of shock and it's just now really hitting me. Thank you again!


----------



## Stosh

There aren't enough tears to heal you pain and sorrow...but we'll add ours


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Haley,

I'm sorry your going through this. I just remember the twinkle in your eyes and your big smile with Cierny at training. You where so excited to have and love her. She was so beautiful and full of life. I keep thinking of you all day.... I'm so sorry for your loss of Cierny. I even cry bc this so sudden so tragic. I wish I could give you a big hug. RIP Cierny.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so sorry!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :teary:


----------



## jhoop371

My heart aches for you and your breeder..I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...I'm sure she had a short but wonderful life with the two of you:hug:


----------



## elsie

so sad you only had a short time together.
:hug::hug::hug:


----------

